# Accident. Rear ended with passenger. Please advise!



## mibocorp (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I need your advice, please.

I'm an Uber driver, and today I was driving with a passenger on the freeway, another guy hit my car in the back (rear ended). We pulled over, I called police, they told me if nobody is injured just exchange DL, insurance and registration. That's it. I've made a few pictures just in case. The passenger said he is ok, I'm almost fine too, back hurts a little bit, but nothing serious. Rear bumper needs to be replaced, probably something underneath it as well. Everything else looks good, lol.

So, long story short, I've never been into any accidents with Uber before, so I don't know how to deal with that.

The guy that hit me already called his insurance company and told them that he rear ended Uber driver on the freeway. They called me back almost immediately and asked who do I want to handle this claim - them or Uber?

As far as I know Uber insurance have $1000 deductible. So, it's not good at all. I said them.

What should I do next? Notify my insurance company? I don't have a rides hare insurance with them, just a regular full coverage.

Should I notify Uber about this accident? I guess they will disable my account immediately after that.

Or should I call an injury attorney?

PLEASE HELP! I'm totally lost and don't know what to do next. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Sorry to hear about this. Those who have actual experience will be along to give more detailed info.

Which insurance info did you give the guy who hit you?

Both Uber and your insurance company will find out about it because it will be reported to the DMV.

You do not have a rideshare endorsement on your insurance coverage so your insurance company is probably going to cancel on you.

You got rear-ended so the fault will be on the other driver. That is what is going to save you financially.

Here is the official Uber policy from their website:

_*In case of an accident *
We are committed to the safety of everyone using Uber. If you have been involved in an accident, please follow these steps:

1. Check that all parties involved are safe. 
2. Notify police and paramedics if necessary.
3. Contact us.

Head to Trip and Fare Review > I was involved in an accident. Next, please let us know what happened. Check that you have selected the correct trip and share all available info here. A member of our team will reach out to confirm everyone's safety and gather any other required information.

HOW DOES INSURANCE WORK FOR RIDESHARE DRIVERS?
Once reported, we will send an Incident Report Form to your email address. For our insurers, please complete this form.

After receiving the form, we'll then notify the appropriate insurance carriers of the incident. They'll investigate and determine if coverage can be provided, contacting you within 2-3 business days.

Before an insurance carrier contacts you, you will need to locate your personal insurance declarations page. This page lists the specific coverages for your vehicle, such as collision and comprehensive.

Please note that if physical damage coverage is available, you'll be responsible for a $1000 deductible._


----------



## Jack91 (Aug 15, 2018)

Well, a similar thing is happening to me right now. About a week ago, I was hit from the rear while sitting at a stop light with 3 passengers in my car! The repairs will be in the thousands [over 3] and will take a minimum of 3 weeks to fix. Here's my frustration. Uber doesn't take care of their drivers when it comes to being out of work. Now what I mean is, the insurance company of the woman who hit me is accepting liability and is, of course, paying to fix my car and is willing to rent me a car until mine is on the road again, but UBER will not accept any rental car accept one from Hertz. So I went back to the adjuster and told her this and she said no problem, she would reserve a car through Hertz for me. But then I found out Uber only uses special Hertz cars from something called Hertz/Uber through Pep Boys auto supply! There are only 3 even close to where I live, [closest one is 12 miles from me] and when you call, the phone just ring, for hours and no one ever answers!! After calling the Hertz Corp and complaining to them, I finally received a call from this person who [in a very annoyed voice] informed me, I would have to pay for this rental out of my pocket as there is no way they could bill the insurance company. Their cars are about $12 more per day than regular Hertz locations for the same exact cars and there is a one-week minimum and a one-month maximum. This means if my car goes over the month by a few days I would have to rerent the car. If I only needed it for an extra day or two I'd be on the hook for another entire week!!! This is not fair in any way. I don't know about anyone else, but I drive hundreds of miles a week for Uber. Accidents and safety of our passengers are and our first concerns, but the law of averages is against us. For Uber to not protect our ability to make a living is wrong. To make drivers who are unable to work through no fault of our own, jump through frustrating hoops and ultimately be forced to go into our own pockets for the privilege of driving for Uber is wrong and goes against all the PR to the contrary. I'm not asking Uber to pay for a rental, the insurance company is willing to do this! At this moment there is nothing in place to help drivers continue to work through what is a difficult, frustrating process. The odds of being involved an accident while driving for ride share is extremely high, yet there is nothing in place to help us through this difficult process and protect our livelihood. This is just plain wrong.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Man, Jack. This just sux.

What are ya gonna do?

During repairs, have you thought of hitting pizza places? Get that insurance company to get you a Prius? Can do really good during lunch rush with big corp. orders/tips.

Just a thought and please post how ya make out?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

To mibicorp:

You must notify Uber.
Your insurance once they find out that you were using your personal vehicle covered by a personal auto insurance policy without a rideshare rider will cancel you for violating the terms of your policy.
Since the other party is at fault, any deductible does NOT apply. The other party is responsible for paying for everything.
You will need to work directly with the other party insurance company for repairs to your vehicle as well as for compensation for lost work.
IF you have injuries or suspect you have injuries, you may want to consult with an attorney but do not sign anything yet. If you want work directly with the other party's insurance for adequate fair compensation for medical and lost wages there is no need to work with an attorney. 

To Jack91:

You are not an Uber driver. You are an independent contractor. Uber nor any company in that type of situation is required or liable to help you when your equipment is not available.
Uber will not allow any rental cars BECAUSE those cars CAN NOT BE USED for commercial purposes. Period end of story. Uber does however work with Hertz under a specific term and contract so that those vehicles under that exact program are allowed by both the lessor (Hertz) and the lessee (you) are covered as normal.
Hertz under that specific term and contract would NEVER bill anyone else as to bill a 3rd party insurance is a completely different term and contract. You can not be covered under 2 terms and contracts.
You are griping that the situation is just wrong. What you have failed to understand and what most people fail to understand about "driving" for Uber is that you are an independent contractor. That is nothing different from hundreds of thousands of other independent contractors working in other fields across the US in different situations. You want the benefits of being an independent contractor, there are RISKS that go along with it. Period. End of story.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> To mibicorp:
> 
> You must notify Uber.
> Your insurance once they find out that you were using your personal vehicle covered by a personal auto insurance policy without a rideshare rider will cancel you for violating the terms of your policy.
> ...


Although I would have phrased it perhaps a little softer, I think your spot on with every point and conclusion, John.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Jack91 Have you asked the insurance company of the person who hit you to reimburse you for _*lost wages*_ while your car is not driveable and is in the shop?

As long as the accident wasn't your fault....you are due reimbursement. Similar thing happened to me last year....got backed into in a parking lot and my car (even though it was driveable) was not USEable since the back passenger door was smashed up. I sent in a screenshot of my previous 8 weeks or so of pay....and Allstate reimbursed me!

ASK.....it can't hurt!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Make sure to file a med claim with their insurance carrier. Never tell them you aren't hurt even if you feel okay because symptoms can show up 1 to 2 weeks later. You have a year to file a claim but it's better if you do it right away. Just tell them it's a soft tissue injury and you're seeing your doctor to treat it. If they ask for more details tell them you'll give them an update once you see your doctor. I would wait on a a lawyer unless you are really hurt like broken bones, deep lacerations or head injuries. For soft tissue you can settle yourself.

Next go to your doctor immediately and get full panel x-rays and an evaluation. If you're still in pain after a couple of weeks ask for an MRI. They will prescribe Ibuprofen and some type of muscle relaxer. I found the ibuprofen very helpful in recovery. You can then do and see a PT or a Chiropractor for as long as it takes to feel 100%. At the end of the treatment they will settle with you.

When they make an offer they will low ball you offering 2 - 2.5x med payments. You can always negotiate up to 5x but most likely 3 - 3.5x med costs will be the sweet spot. Usually they will settle for up to what small claims court maximum without having to go to court. Just make sure they pay you enough to cover the med bills, something for pain and suffering and loss of wages.

Just so you know they may balk on the loss of wages which is why you ask for more for the other areas. Just remember, in the end you most likely will have to pay for some or all of the med bills to the insurance company once you settle. Those bills can be negotiated as well. I once got them to take 40% less than the amount they wanted. In case you already told them you're fine they know that medical issues can show up weeks or months later so don't be afraid to tell them your original prognosis was premature and you're now seeing a doctor. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Jack91 Have you asked the insurance company of the person who hit you to reimburse you for _*lost wages*_ while your car is not driveable and is in the shop?
> 
> As long as the accident wasn't your fault....you are due reimbursement. Similar thing happened to me last year....got backed into in a parking lot and my car (even though it was driveable) was not USEable since the back passenger door was smashed up. I sent in a screenshot of my previous 8 weeks or so of pay....and Allstate reimbursed me!
> 
> ASK.....it can't hurt!


I forget the thread name but somebody here needs this information and thought!


----------



## Jack91 (Aug 15, 2018)

I have booked a car thru Pep Boys Uber Hertz. I have to pay upfront and will be reimbursed by the insurance company at the end. The closest rental office is many miles away from my location, but ok, I'll get back on the road. But please do not tell me I am not an Uber driver!!! I do not work for Uber, I am a "partner" right? I don't expect Uber to go out of it's way, but if Pep Boys Uber Hertz rental is the main option [I know all about Fair] why can't Uber set up at least one location in the San Fernando Valley? There are several Pep Boys shops within a few miles of me and even more throughout the general area. And while I'm at it, please understand, while I don't know how many, but I am sure there are hundreds of drivers within a distance of 10 miles of me. All of these drivers have to drive a minimum of 20 miles just to get to the nearest green light hub!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mibocorp said:


> Hi guys, I need your advice, please.
> 
> I'm an Uber driver, and today I was driving with a passenger on the freeway, another guy hit my car in the back (rear ended). We pulled over, I called police, they told me if nobody is injured just exchange DL, insurance and registration. That's it. I've made a few pictures just in case. The passenger said he is ok, I'm almost fine too, back hurts a little bit, but nothing serious. Rear bumper needs to be replaced, probably something underneath it as well. Everything else looks good, lol.
> 
> ...


Bumper skins are $38.00- $84.00 on ebay.

Get your paint code numbers.
Buy a few spray cans of primer & top paint.
Clear coat
Install.
Pocket insurance money.

Keep extra paint for touch ups.



mibocorp said:


> Hi guys, I need your advice, please.
> 
> I'm an Uber driver, and today I was driving with a passenger on the freeway, another guy hit my car in the back (rear ended). We pulled over, I called police, they told me if nobody is injured just exchange DL, insurance and registration. That's it. I've made a few pictures just in case. The passenger said he is ok, I'm almost fine too, back hurts a little bit, but nothing serious. Rear bumper needs to be replaced, probably something underneath it as well. Everything else looks good, lol.
> 
> ...


If a Rider is Involved
ALWAYS NOTIFY UBER !
Immediately !
Uber is better equipped to handle this than you or i ever could be.

When Rider is involved it is imperative Uber know.

Just you, do what you please.

REMEMBER : THE LONGER YOU WAIT TO NOTIFY UBER
THE MORE YOU WEAKEN YOUR OWN POSITION.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

The location of a Hertz rental office at a Pep Boys is up to Hertz and Pep Boys. Uber is merely a customer of them.

The location of a green light hub is up to Uber.

Neither of those have anything to do with Insurance. Instead of complaining here on the Insurance forum, you would be better off contacting Uber directly.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Jack91 said:


> I have booked a car thru Pep Boys Uber Hertz. I have to pay upfront and will be reimbursed by the insurance company at the end. The closest rental office is many miles away from my location, but ok, I'll get back on the road. But please do not tell me I am not an Uber driver!!! I do not work for Uber, I am a "partner" right? I don't expect Uber to go out of it's way, but if Pep Boys Uber Hertz rental is the main option [I know all about Fair] why can't Uber set up at least one location in the San Fernando Valley? There are several Pep Boys shops within a few miles of me and even more throughout the general area. And while I'm at it, please understand, while I don't know how many, but I am sure there are hundreds of drivers within a distance of 10 miles of me. All of these drivers have to drive a minimum of 20 miles just to get to the nearest green light hub!!


Kewl! Glad its working out, jack!

Did your insurance give ya any grief?

And thanks for updating.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

My father was a lawyer. He told me if I am ever in an accident that was not my fault always state some minor injury on the police report, ie, sore neck. That is not insurance fraud. It only becomes fraud if you try to collect on a non existent injury. The reason for that is if the insurance company sees you claim an injury you are not requesting compensation on they often end up paying quicker.


----------



## Ceylo (Sep 24, 2018)

mibocorp said:


> Hi guys, I need your advice, please.
> 
> I'm an Uber driver, and today I was driving with a passenger on the freeway, another guy hit my car in the back (rear ended). We pulled over, I called police, they told me if nobody is injured just exchange DL, insurance and registration. That's it. I've made a few pictures just in case. The passenger said he is ok, I'm almost fine too, back hurts a little bit, but nothing serious. Rear bumper needs to be replaced, probably something underneath it as well. Everything else looks good, lol.
> 
> ...


You must notify uber. I will tell you my story and the reasons of why since then I advocate to we always follow the protocols. On December I got into an accident. Yellow cab struck my vehicle I was with pax. Thanks God a witness was there and he saw how happened and testified on my favor. After 3 days I started to have severe pain in all my body that I could barely breath well this has ended in me having neck, back, shoulders injured m, possible nerve damages, chronic pain and on top of that surgery in the cuff rotator. I notified uber asap I got the accident. On August I almost got killed by a bus in jersey ( in alove cause I'm a cat or some sort of dendent of a cat) now I have a left shoulder issue possible another surgery and I feel even worst! Since then I'm in pain I been trying to make a living because I don't have anyone to pay my bills. My 6 months contingency gone paying rent in advance an sother bills and I still waiting for workers comp to give me anything. I go therapies and I got a lawyer. Please if you get into an accident care of that ASAP. An small accident can cause you a lot in your health. I never got an issue now I feel useless with all this problems.


----------



## Marc Bell (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks Rex just PM'd you

Fellow CA Uber driver Marc


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

mibocorp said:


> Hi guys, I need your advice, please.
> 
> I'm an Uber driver, and today I was driving with a passenger on the freeway, another guy hit my car in the back (rear ended). We pulled over, I called police, they told me if nobody is injured just exchange DL, insurance and registration. That's it. I've made a few pictures just in case. The passenger said he is ok, I'm almost fine too, back hurts a little bit, but nothing serious. Rear bumper needs to be replaced, probably something underneath it as well. Everything else looks good, lol.
> 
> ...


First thing you must do is notify Uber, second contact the insurance company of the person that hit you for 0 deductible repairs, and third it's up to the passenger to contact Uber for injuries, just make sure you tell Uber's insurance company that you had a passenger. 
I went through this a month ago and it worked out well. You'll have to go to the Green Light Hub after your car is repaired and let them take pictures to verify the car is repaired, I was back on the road immediately after I had done this.
I hope you had rideshare insurance, because if you didn't you'll probably have your personal insurance coverage canceled by your insurance company.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Jack91 said:


> Well, a similar thing is happening to me right now. About a week ago, I was hit from the rear while sitting at a stop light with 3 passengers in my car! The repairs will be in the thousands [over 3] and will take a minimum of 3 weeks to fix. Here's my frustration. Uber doesn't take care of their drivers when it comes to being out of work. Now what I mean is, the insurance company of the woman who hit me is accepting liability and is, of course, paying to fix my car and is willing to rent me a car until mine is on the road again, but UBER will not accept any rental car accept one from Hertz. So I went back to the adjuster and told her this and she said no problem, she would reserve a car through Hertz for me. But then I found out Uber only uses special Hertz cars from something called Hertz/Uber through Pep Boys auto supply! There are only 3 even close to where I live, [closest one is 12 miles from me] and when you call, the phone just ring, for hours and no one ever answers!! After calling the Hertz Corp and complaining to them, I finally received a call from this person who [in a very annoyed voice] informed me, I would have to pay for this rental out of my pocket as there is no way they could bill the insurance company. Their cars are about $12 more per day than regular Hertz locations for the same exact cars and there is a one-week minimum and a one-month maximum. This means if my car goes over the month by a few days I would have to rerent the car. If I only needed it for an extra day or two I'd be on the hook for another entire week!!! This is not fair in any way. I don't know about anyone else, but I drive hundreds of miles a week for Uber. Accidents and safety of our passengers are and our first concerns, but the law of averages is against us. For Uber to not protect our ability to make a living is wrong. To make drivers who are unable to work through no fault of our own, jump through frustrating hoops and ultimately be forced to go into our own pockets for the privilege of driving for Uber is wrong and goes against all the PR to the contrary. I'm not asking Uber to pay for a rental, the insurance company is willing to do this! At this moment there is nothing in place to help drivers continue to work through what is a difficult, frustrating process. The odds of being involved an accident while driving for ride share is extremely high, yet there is nothing in place to help us through this difficult process and protect our livelihood. This is just plain wrong.


That sounds like an absolute nightmare


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> That sounds like an absolute nightmare


Welcome to Uber's world, now don't forget to pick up a lot of lube for future Uber BS.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

If it’s the other guys fault you don’t pay premium. Anyone behind you must keep a safe distance even if you hit the brakes. Other driver will likely fault you and if you don’t have dashcam it creates a more complicated situation. 
Don’t notify your personal insurance. They will cancel you.
If you have pain consult a doctor and a lawyer.
Sometime you will have more serious problems that only surfaces when the shock wears off.
Uber’s insurance is actually very helpful and competent.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

In your case, the other driver admitted he was at fault and you had a chance to talk with the insurance company of his.
I believe that you don't need to report about this neither Uber nor your insurance company because the other driver's insurance company will settle things directly with you.
Keep in mind that Uber's insurance company deductible amount is either when you are at fault or when denied by other driver's insurance company to pay nothing or full amount on your lost.

Edited. Just noticed that this case was a year old. Problem was solved already.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Go to the hospital and get some X rays done. Auto accident injuries tend to flare up days, weeks and sometimes months after the accident.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Western Warrior said:


> If it's the other guys fault you don't pay premium. Anyone behind you must keep a safe distance even if you hit the brakes. Other driver will likely fault you and if you don't have dashcam it creates a more complicated situation.
> Don't notify your personal insurance. They will cancel you.
> If you have pain consult a doctor and a lawyer.
> Sometime you will have more serious problems that only surfaces when the shock wears off.
> Uber's insurance is actually very helpful and competent.


If you do not have TNC coverage on your personal insurance (Uber/Lyft policy rider) your personal insurance company will probably find out anyway, especially if the police get involved and you'll get cancelled anyway. If you lie to them, even by omition, you are digging the hole deeper and could be blacklisted with other insurance companies. Spend the extra 20/30 bucks a month on that rider and get some peace of mind. I realize that not all states have these policies but they are becoming more and more available. All your other advice is on the money!


----------

